
Verizon 2019 Data Breach Investigations Report (DBIR) - releaf
https://enterprise.verizon.com/resources/reports/dbir/
======
bobmagoo
Direct link:
[https://enterprise.verizon.com/resources/reports/2019-data-b...](https://enterprise.verizon.com/resources/reports/2019-data-
breach-investigations-report.pdf)

------
acct1771
No comments, because nobody wants to register with Verizon for this report.

Meaning we should definitely be reading this report.

~~~
Nicksil
There's a "View only" link which gets you to the PDF
([https://enterprise.verizon.com/resources/reports/2019-data-b...](https://enterprise.verizon.com/resources/reports/2019-data-
breach-investigations-report.pdf))

It's still scummy practice, however.

